# What Scene in a Film or a Series has Made You Cry the Hardest?



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

For me it was in Friday Night Lights (series) where 'Smash' Williams was kept out of the last game he could ever play as a high school student, also risking losing his scholarship, where being a pro baller was all he ever wanted, yet he made a very heartfelt and motivational speech for his teammates...

...and then he was left alone in the locker room, sad and alone.

Move over Jack Dawson, this was the saddest scene in the history of moving pictures for me:crying:

And then my heart soared when


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

_The Fifth Quarter._ The funeral scene was especially hard.


----------



## Empower (May 14, 2016)

Wall-E, the entire movie - my husband was worried I'd swallow my tongue at one point.


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't remember any particular scene I cried the most, but when I watched The Station Agent for the first time, I cried many times throughout the movie. It touched my heart because of its message. Finbar, played by Peter Dinklage, is a loner, but soon realizes the joy and necessity of having close friends, friends that accept him as he his. 

Another scene that made me cry was the last "door" scene in The Truman Show, when he's realizing the truth.

Typically I react emotionally to movies where a character's weakness is exposed, without him/her being able to control it. It's not that I enjoy that, I can just relate to the feelings a person experiences when that happens.

I have an IMDb list on this subject: http://www.imdb.com/list/ls074412853/


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

The end of the 6th sense 

* *




When we're told the husband is dead...my brother couldn't stop laughing at me.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

The scene where Mufasa dies(above me)

The scene where the lady has to let Todd go and he doesn't understand (Fox and the Hound)

The scene in Dumbo when he goes to visit his mom and she starts rockin him in her trunk.

Dragon Heart, when Draco tells the Quaid that he has to kill him in order for the bad guy to die

I learned the world was very unfair at a young age thinking about it. 


There are a few others but these are always fresh in my mind because I love these movies a lot.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

The dream scene at the end of Titanic where Rose is back on the ship and heading up the stairs to take Jack's hand.

The end scene of Billy Elliot where he makes his appearance on stage and his father is seen crying.

When Charlie Pace from LOST writes 'Not Penny's boat' on his hand whilst trying not to drown. 

When Frodo says his goodbyes before going off to the undying lands.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably most of Artificial Intelligence

Spoilers ahead:

* *






I think it's just that contrast between reality and meaning, and just terrifying to wonder about that kind of isolation. That he's not a 'real boy' and that his consciousness and longevity is so vast but the only thing he really wants is love and he can't dream. And that's his only hope of ever finding it--to be able to dream because he's not real and it's impossible in reality.

That movie--I would never watch it again because it's so sad. I think I was crying for weeks after watching it. It's just so wrong that something so simple like the desire for love would be so overly complicated in that world. And also that idea of 'creating' someone just for the purpose that they would love you without really considering the needs and meaning in their life. Just a terrifying and sad movie. It also shows that darkness of humanity--the treating feelings or people as commodities to the extreme.


----------



## Kitaraah (May 13, 2016)

When Marley died in Marley and Me. I just watched it again and it made me cry, again.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

The final scene of the breaking bad finale.


----------



## aubreyospaghettio (Feb 15, 2016)

I sobbed uncontrollably at the boy in the striped pajamas 
never again will I watch that movie.. it was too scarring.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

I'd like to add to my list the latest episode of GoT called The Door. I cried for like 15 minutes, my eyes were so sore by the end.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Purple Skies said:


> I'd like to add to my list the latest episode of GoT called The Door. I cried for like 15 minutes, my eyes were so sore by the end.


It caught me off guard too. Tears were involved.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Hodor


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

Have you guys ever seen "Million Dollar Baby"? There was a scene in that movie... that... would have... made me cry were I not an inhuman.... monster with no feelings.... I'm not crying! My tear ducts are just leaking a bit...


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

The curious case of Benjamin Button. 

the entire movie was a sad scene after the next 

i promised myself i will never watch that movie ever again, don't get me wrong, it was well written, great film. 

The main actor, Brad pitt, did an amazing job, but man i felt so terrible for him, and his girl.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Fucking Hodor. Well I didn't cry physically; I just sat there for a while in silence.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a sucker for nostalgia and I love the Christmas season...so one of the saddest films for me is _The Polar Express_. While the plot may be a bit wonky in the middle, the beginning and end always get me because it's quite innocent. I mean...while people argue about "Christmas" vs "Happy Holidays" and gifts and Christianity, I just remember and enjoy the simple pleasures of the season with my family...


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Laze said:


> Fucking Hodor. Well I didn't cry physically; I just sat there for a while in silence.


Yeah! That scene made me speechless as well. I couldn't even blink. I'm also pretty sure my mouth was open.


----------

